# whats the best software cpu temp monitor?



## bud951 (Jan 26, 2011)

Dumb question I know. Ive been out of the loop awhile. Best CPU and MB temp monitor?


----------



## arroyo (Jan 26, 2011)

http://www.cpuid.com/softwares/hwmonitor.html


----------



## brandonwh64 (Jan 26, 2011)

HWmonitor works good as arroyo mentioned. if you just need CPU temps then for intel i recommend realtemp and for AMD i recommend Coretemp


----------



## Drone (Jan 26, 2011)

I recommend speedfan

http://www.almico.com/speedfan.php

fanspeed and temps (cpu, mb and hd)


----------

